# Psycho Sam... Turtle Style



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so I loved Jokers Psycho Sam, but really couldnt see a mental patient in a straight jacket fitting into my graveyard. I decided that the mechanism might make a good mourner. She still doesnt have her crying wailing soundtrack, but here she is anyway. I hope you like my version and thanks to Joker for his fantastic idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's a beauty, Turtle!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh yes, I can hear her now, hysterically crying for her loved one. Great job on that movement, T! You're turning into a real animatronic junkie, and a damn good one I might add


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cool! Can't wait to hear it with the sound track!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Turtle!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

WOW! You are cranking out some great props!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have the soundtrack already?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!! No hauntie I don't have one, I'm hoping my hubs can find something that will work. If anyone knows of any good crying soundtracks please let me know and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> If anyone knows of any good crying soundtracks please let me know and thanks for the kind words.


I've got some  PM sent.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I can see her throwing herself on the coffin and wailing hysterically!


(while eyeing up the muscular, slightly dirty but handsome gravedigger)


Nice job!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Okay so I loved Jokers Psycho Sam, but really couldnt see a mental patient in a straight jacket fitting into my graveyard. I decided that the mechanism might make a good mourner. She still doesnt have her crying wailing soundtrack, but here she is anyway. I hope you like my version and thanks to Joker for his fantastic idea.


Nice job turtle!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> I can see her throwing herself on the coffin and wailing hysterically!
> 
> (while eyeing up the muscular, slightly dirty but handsome gravedigger)
> 
> Nice job!


LMFAO!!! Okay yeah thats soooo ME...TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice job, great motion. I had to watch it twice. The movement would be great for some one with a axe or machete striking some one.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

She dressed out great Turtle! Nice job!


----------

